# Visual Basic 6.0 HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Imotep (29. Juni 2001)

He Leute!

Ich brauche dringend hilfe.
Hier hab ich Scrennshot gemacht:Hier 
Ich möchte das wenn man aus Senden clickt die Daten, die in dem RECHTEN Fenstern stehen an meine E-mail adresse gesendet werden.
Könnte mir da jemand bitte helfen.
Hier rein posten oder per icq 86991027

Danke im voraus

cu Imotep


----------

